# Trade Sharp LCD for Panasonic V10? both 65"



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 2 weeks to consider this trade and both cost the same. 

The room is not very bright and most tv watching is during the evening.

Anyone with experience with both TV's and can offer suggestions.

Thank You,
ms3


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I myself would opt for the V10 Plasma over the Sharp LCD. Some good readings on the Pannys -
http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatv/panasonic-plasmatv.html
http://www.bestcovery.com/node/8285/mostpopular#top


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Good info, thanks.

Bestcovery states that the V10 uses substantially more electric vs LCD. I wonder how much more per month, considering average tv usage.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

ms3, you and I have shared PMs back and forth, but I wanted to touch on the energy consumption subject. When I went from my 52" Sony XBR5 LCD to the 60" Pioneer Plasma I really didn't notice too much of a price increase per month with my normal usage. I think when all was said and done I think it averaged to be about $2 more for me a month, maybe $3 for some. Now that price gap would've been bigger had the XBR5 been an LED backlit television, but alas the difference wasn't huge. Maybe that is still a lot to some, but to me the picture size increase and picture quality increase was well worth the couple dollars extra a month.


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

$3 more per month? It's too much .

Seems the newer plasmas use less power so the difference as you stated is more or less a wash.

Is it really neccessary to "break in" a new plasma, such as the V10?

BTW, I do appreciate the PM's. :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

No problem! Break-In is not necessary, but it is recommended by some. I did it just to give myself some reassurance, but if you are antsy, just go for it... enjoy the television!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The notion that break-in is needed is rooted in the fact that phosphors are more sensitive to aging in the first several hundred hours of use, and are more likely to suffer differential aging. The color temperature and brightness also change in this period. It is not necessary to do any particular kind of break-in or aging, just be aware of the need to be a little more careful to vary viewing and reduce contrast during this period. FYI, Panasonic ages their commercial panels about 300 hours before releasing them for sale.


----------

